# dyed tuna



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

my grocery store has a great deal on tuna right now, ive read its ok to feed my Ps tuna but i believe this tuna may be dyed. i think this because i know that most fresh store bought tuna has dye in it to make it look more red. if it is dyed, is it ok to feed it to my Ps?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I aint ever heard of dyed tuna.. Dried tuna yes!


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

when you buy tuna from the store and its red its dyed that color. same goes for salmon, its dyed orange to make it look more fresh. tuna when its fresh cut is red but it looses its color when you freze and thaw it, same goes for salmon.


----------



## pinkham64 (May 10, 2006)

ive worked for a fresh seafood market and i have never heard anything like this!


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

bought fish today from the fresh seafood case at Albertsons and both tags, the tuna and salmon were labeled "dyed to enhance color". if you google it you will find there was a lawsuit years back with some grocery store because they didnt label their fish accordingly. now every store has to label the fish if it contains dye. ive done some research since asking this question and 95% of store bought Salmon and tuna contains dye. something about farm raised salmon not developing to a desireable consumer color and tuna quickly loosing its color. farm raised salmon is more white than red/orange. anyways its safe for my fish. im surprised you guys have never heard of this.


----------



## pinkham64 (May 10, 2006)

CRAZY. I was living in Portland, ME at the time and worked right on commercial st. so the seafood i was around was right off the boats and our tuna, swordfish, and halibut had to be filleted by us. our salmon came whole and filleted but two different places around was our provider of filleted tuna


----------

